

How a Content Marketing “Home Run” Jump Started Our Company - stevenklein
http://blog.statuspage.io/how-a-content-marketing-home-run-jump-started-our-company

======
gkoberger
I found StatusPage's blog about a year ago when I was launching my company,
and it was invaluable. They do a great job of walking through everything.

One of my favorite things is how open they were. They weren't vague about
numbers, which made it much easier to understand and follow.

~~~
dannyolinsky
Thanks a bunch Greg! Glad it's been helpful :)

